# 2006 PINK Trek



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

Love it or hate it, it definitely stands out! Check out the 2006 Trek 6700 wsd. http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1044603&f=19


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Only Color Too*

They just made it in pink?


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

SuperKat7 said:


> They just made it in pink?


Pepto?


----------



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

I thought it was a little strange that they had it as the only color option for that model, but who knows how well it will do. "Pepto?" Does that mean it looks like pepto, or do you need someone to pass you some pepto after looking at it?


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

beegirl said:


> Love it or hate it, it definitely stands out! Check out the 2006 Trek 6700 wsd. http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1044603&f=19


So they're 1-2 years behind Bianchi and Surly in the style department, and the hard tail bike was pretty much perfected decades ago.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

beegirl said:


> I thought it was a little strange that they had it as the only color option for that model, but who knows how well it will do. "Pepto?" Does that mean it looks like pepto, or do you need someone to pass you some pepto after looking at it?


both, but also kinda looks yummy like bubble gum.


----------



## mudrider (Jul 4, 2005)

We just picked up the Trek 2200 pink road bike for my wife. Actually looks alot better in person than the picture. The combo of girly pink and nude carbon...SEXY!!!


----------



## dirtbarbie (Nov 21, 2005)

i like the pink...but it would be better as more of a hot pink. any idea on cost?


----------



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

*msrp*

The msrp is $1099. With your screen name, you've gotta go pink!


----------



## dirtbarbie (Nov 21, 2005)

beegirl said:


> The msrp is $1099. With your screen name, you've gotta go pink!


i know it! right now my mountain bike is all black, very sleek looking, but a pink mountain bike? too cool in a hard core "look at me I'm a girl who mountain bikes" kind of way. my helmet is pink though.  i would love to get that thing dirty on some tough trails!


----------



## dirtbarbie (Nov 21, 2005)

i actually saw a pink bike last year at the 24 HITOP. i thought the girl riding it was super cool! my black bike paled in comparrison.


----------



## dirtbarbie (Nov 21, 2005)

i think it's a little over priced. and i want a fork with more travel (need it around here) maybe it will be marked down super cheap if no one buys it according to its color?


----------



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

*pink accessories*

Have you thought about pink accessories for your black bike? I bet it would look great! You could think about the pink stuff by Chris King and the rims by Velocity.


----------



## donboyfisher (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi folks. I've just had a 6700 WSD delivered to the door for the wife - so i know what its like in the flesh. 

Err . . . its pink . . . .seriously girly pink. I dont think i'll be seen riding it.  In reality, its best to think of it as a strawberry lip-balm colour, or an intense strawberry milkshake. The metallic effect is not really noticable until you get right up close to it.

As for price, I managed to order it here in the UK for 2/3 of the list price . . .dont know how i managed that, but it was an offer too good to refuse. I can see the arguements that its a little high price wise, but not in my case. It was this or the Fisher Tassaja GS ( which is also a really nice lilac purple colour )

First impressions are that it is all round a nice bike. The fork is surprisingly smooth and not too flexy. Brakes are way better than what the wife had before and the gears are smooth and crisp. 

The wife isn't getting it till christmas, so i cant give you any feedback on what she thinks of it.


I can try and take some pictures over the next few days if your really interested.


----------



## dirtbarbie (Nov 21, 2005)

beegirl said:


> Have you thought about pink accessories for your black bike? I bet it would look great! You could think about the pink stuff by Chris King and the rims by Velocity.


Yea, that would be cool!


----------



## dirtbarbie (Nov 21, 2005)

donboyfisher said:


> Hi folks. I've just had a 6700 WSD delivered to the door for the wife - so i know what its like in the flesh.
> 
> Err . . . its pink . . . .seriously girly pink. I dont think i'll be seen riding it.  In reality, its best to think of it as a strawberry lip-balm colour, or an intense strawberry milkshake. The metallic effect is not really noticable until you get right up close to it.
> 
> ...


Yes, I would love to see the pictures. I actually have the Gary Fisher Tassajara right now (i work for a non-profit agency and don't have a lot to spend on bikes - but the tass was a great deal). Where'd you get such a good deal?


----------



## Francine (May 26, 2004)

*I love PINK *



dirtbarbie said:


> Yea, that would be cool!


Take a look.


----------



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

*more pics*

dirtbarbie, if you scroll down to the bottom of this blog, there is a pic of a black bike w/ pink rims and headset. I really like it. http://freewheelbike.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=121


----------



## dirtbarbie (Nov 21, 2005)

beegirl said:


> dirtbarbie, if you scroll down to the bottom of this blog, there is a pic of a black bike w/ pink rims and headset. I really like it. http://freewheelbike.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=121


beegirl - that is really cool! nice looking bike. i've got to start saving my pennies! Francine's bike is awesome too! Very sweet.


----------



## donboyfisher (Jul 20, 2004)

OK a couple of photos of the 6700 sitting in the house . . . 

2 are the bike from the same angle with and without a flash to give you an idea of what its like under different lights.

Plus one close up to show the metallic paint. The closeup is probably the closest colour match to real life ( on my computer monitor anyway )

cheers, 

Don


----------



## donboyfisher (Jul 20, 2004)

meant to add, i got the bike from cycle surgery online here in the UK. 

whilst it didn't come in its original Trek box, i was more than happy with the build of the bike, the packaging and the super quick delivery time plus they phoned me a number of times to confirm and check up on details.

thumbs up from me for them.


----------



## dirtbarbie (Nov 21, 2005)

donboyfisher said:


> OK a couple of photos of the 6700 sitting in the house . . .
> 
> 2 are the bike from the same angle with and without a flash to give you an idea of what its like under different lights.
> 
> ...


thank you for the pics! now i want it even more. darn it. it looks pretty sweet-almost literally.


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

I like the looks of that bike. Last Christmas my wife got me the Pink King package (hubs, headset, t-shirt). I was floored! It's looking pimp on my new grey annodized Moment. King products are truly top notch. For '06 they are donating more of the money from the sale of the Pink Kit to the Kommen Foundation, so it's more reason to buy Pink!

If all that's too much $$, you can get the pink aluminum headset spacers for $30.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

archer said:


> Pepto?


I have an aversion to pink because of childhood trauma involving Pepto Bismol. When I was a kid, my mother would give me that gross pink stuff any time I had a stomach ache. It would always, always make me puke. I learned to suffer in silence, but pink still makes me cringe.

Kathy ;^P


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

This is pretty cool to find out there are a few more pink bike fans out there. I never had one and am feeling like I am ready for a pink stage in my life. So .... I ordered a pink Yeti frame. I spent alot of time pondering over what size to get, but I knew right away what color I wanted ... pink !!!


----------



## mutex (Mar 1, 2004)

*spec*

pink on pic looks really cool. Do you know the spec for the wheel? It looks like Bon Select Disc. The Canadian spec says its Bon Ranger, one level lower.


----------



## donboyfisher (Jul 20, 2004)

mutex said:


> pink on pic looks really cool. Do you know the spec for the wheel? It looks like Bon Select Disc. The Canadian spec says its Bon Ranger, one level lower.


the wheels are disc specific, dark gun metal gray and do say "Select" on them - but i cant remember if they say "Select Disc" though.

I'll check later on it you want.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*that's very...uh....pink*



beegirl said:


> Love it or hate it, it definitely stands out! Check out the 2006 Trek 6700 wsd. https://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1044603&f=19


i'm not enthused......something about it, not sure what.

on the other hand Look has come out with a very pretty pink & grey (they also have a pretty pink & white but i couldn't find a picture) road frame for '06.









rt - really prefers pink for ss only


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*more pink...*

My fiance's pink ride. Thanks again to you guys for help with the component sizing questions


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

The pink Titus bikes are sweet...I saw a shop employee in Boulder has a pink Super Moto (had to have it custom painted). Slap it on a pink camo Rocky Mounts rack and wear your pink camo Pearl Izumi socks and you'd be stylin'!

(not really...that's just overkill)

More pink stuff here (used w/o permission!)
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=149186


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Haha, everybody is posting their pink bikes...

Here is what my girlfriend is riding now:


----------

